# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  بشرة العروس .. التعب والإرهاق هل تخفيها مستحضرات التجميل؟

## MiSteR LoNeLy

تلعب عدة أمور دورها فى إرهاق بشرة العروس التى لا تكف عن الركض وراء متابعة تفاصيل حفل زفافها رغم كل النصائح التى تُقدم لها بالإبتعاد عن الضغوط والإرهاق تجنباً لتأثير الأمر على بشرتها وإنعكاسه على نفسيتها.

وتعتقد بعض الصبايا المقبلات على الزواج، واللواتى ينهمكن فى التحضير، أن الماكياج سيلعب دوراً أساسياً فى إخفاء آثار التعب عن وجوههن، لكن هذا ليس صحيحاً، فمهما كان الماكياج محترفاً فإنه لن يبدو مشرقاً على بشرة متعبة.

لذلك ننصح العروس بوضع برنامج للعناية ببشرتها قبل عدة أشهر من يوم زفافها، مع مراعاة الهدوء والراحة التى هى بحاجة إليهما لتصل ليوم زفافها مشرقة ومضيئة.

ماهو برنامج العناية
العناية هى عبارة عن برنامج يتضمن تنظيف وتغذية البشرة من الداخل ومن الخارج على السواء.

أولا/ العناية بالبشرة من الخارج

البشرة غير النظيفة: ليس بإمكان البشرة غير النظيفة أن تتنفس بشكل صحيح لأن مساماتها تكون مغطاة إما بالأوساخ أو بكريم الأساس.

كما ليس بإمكان البشرة تشرب أى نوع من كريمات العناية إذا لم تكن محضرة ومنظفة بشكل صحيح، والأهم فى عملية التنظيف هو معرفة طبيعة كل بشرة وإختيار طريقة التنظيف الصحيحة تبعاً لطبيعة البشرة.

1- عطرى يميزنى يوم زفافى هو Miss Dior Cherie L’eau الجديد، وهو عطر يميزنى، بنغمات الجاردينيا والباستيل، أشعر بعذوبة لم أعرفها من قبل، أسير بخفة مطلقة، كأن قدماى ليستا على الأرض.

2- قناع الأرز المنير Clarifying Rice Mask من L’Occitane، غنى، ناعم يوضع كقناع على الوجه وينزلق على البشرة كلها فيتركها ناعمة وصافية، يتناسب بشكل خاص مع البشرة الزيتية والمختلطة.

3- تقشير Peeling Lumiere من مجموعة Dior Capture Totale، إنه مستحضر غسول لدقيقة واحدة، يبدد الطبقة القاتمة التى تغطى البشرة ويساعد على تجددها، إستخدميه مرة أو إثنتين أسبوعياً. ضعى طبقة رقيقة على كامل الوجه، على البشرة الجافة أو الرطبة، دلكى من الداخل إلى الخارج وأتركيه لمدة دقيقة واحدة ثم أغسلى بلطف.

4- جربى أيضاً من المجموعة ذاتها، Soin Regard Multi- Perfection بتركيبة كريمية متدفقة تترك إحساساً مكثفاً بالراحة بعد إستخدامها، تخفى الهالات السوداء والإنتفاخات بشكل واضح فتبدو عيناك مشرقتين ومحيطهما ناعم بشكل واضح فتبدو عيناك مشرقتين ومحيطهما ناعم بشكل رائع.

1- صاحبة البشرة الدهنية: عليها بداية التركيز على سلبيات هذه البشرة، والسيطرة عليها قدر الإمكان، وإلا تعرضت للمشاكل التى قد تشوه الوجه فى يوم الزفاف وأبرزها الحبوب وآثارها على البشرة.

لذلك يجب إعتماد برنامج تنظيف يومى لتخليص البشرة من الإفرازات الزائدة وبعد عملية التنظيف، ينصح بإستعمال التونيك القابض للمسام وترطيب البشرة بمستحضر خاص ينظم الإفرازات الدهنية.

2- صاحبة البشرة الحساسة: مما لا شك فيه أيضاً أنها بحاجة إلى التنظيف اليومى الصباحى والمسائى، لكن ننصحها بالإبتعاد عن التونيك لأنه لا يناسب طبيعة بشرتها بل يستبدل بأى تونيك طبيعى منعش مثل ماء الورد فهو مثالى لصاحبات البشرة الحساسة.

وينصح بتدليل هذه البشرة ومعاملتها برقة بعيداً عن عمليات التقشير التى لا تناسبها على الإطلاق.

3- صاحبة البشرة الجافة: بعد عملية تنظيف البشرة لابد من إخضاع هذه البشرة إلى جلسات الترطيب والتغذية.

ولابد من الإشارة إلى أن افضل عملية تنظيف لمثل هذه البشرة هى بواسطة الحليب الغنى يليه التونيك ثم طبقة غنية من كريم الترطيب الكثيف (السمك)لأن هكذا بشرة تكون متعطشة وبحاجة إلى الإرواء.

ولا يتوقف الأمر على الترطيب مرة فى النهار لأنها بحاجة إلى برنامج العناية الليلى الذى يمدها بالغذاء والفيتامينات الضرورية وذلك منعاً لفقدان مرونتها وطراوتها باكراً، الأمر الذى يعجل فى إصابتها بالتجاعيد.

4- صاحبة البشرة العادية: ليس من داعى لأن تقلق العروس إذا كانت بشرتها عادية، فما عليها سوى المثابرة على تنظيفها وترطيبها للمحافظة على توازنها وإخضاعها للتقشير الخفيف مرة واحدة فى الأسبوع.

نقترح لك
- مستحلب Etincelante من مجموعة Nuxe للعناية الرقيقة لإعادة البريق لبشرتك: يعالج فقدان النضارة للبشرة الحساسة إلى العادية فيلطف ويجعل البشرة تتنفس وتضئ.

- مزيل ماكياج العينين بتركيبة جل من L’Occitante.

- مصل التغذية المكثفة Face Delight من Kenzoki، إستعمليه ليلاً ونهاراً للحصول على بشرة ناعمة وطرية.مثالى للبشرة العادية والجافة.

- جربى ماسك بتركيبة كريم Hydra Quench من Clarins مثالى للبشرة الجافة، إليك أيضاً بلسم الشفاه Moisture Replenishing Lip Balm من Clarins بتركيبة شمع خلاصة الورد.

- جديد Dior، علاج الليل Intense Wrinkle Correction Night Concentrate من مجموعة Capture R60/80TM NUIT، وهو مصل حريرى فائق النعومة يفعل وظائف البشرة خلال الليل ويصحح التجاعيد.

- وأيضاً الكريم المصحح للتجاعيد Wrinkle Correction Night Crème من Dior الذى يستعمل فى الليل بعد علاج الليل من أجل أقصى تصحيح للتجاعيد وإرتياح ومرونة عند النهوض.

ثانيا/ العناية بالبشرة من الداخل

لا يكفى أن تعتنى العروس ببشرتها بواسطة المستحضرات المناسبة دون الأخذ بعين الإعتبار أهمية تغذية البشرة من الداخل، نضع بين يديك هذه النصائح الأساسية لمساعدة العروس على أن تبدو بشرتها مشرقة، أبرزها:

1- شرب كمية كافية من الماء لإرواء وإنعاش البشرة لتبدو نضرة.

2- إعتماد نظام غذائى صحى بعيداً عن المأكولات السريعة، معتمداً على الخضار والفاكهة والحبوب والبقول.

3- العصير الطبيعى ينشط الدورة الدموية.

4- لابد من الإشارة إلى ضرورة ممارسة التمارين الرياضية نظراً لتأثيرها الإيجابى على الجسم وعلى الروح، فالعروس لن تعرف مدى إنعكاس ممارسة الرياضة على نفسيتها كما بإمكانها ممارسة هذه الرياضة مع شريكها للتمويه عن النفس وإطلاق الضغوط خارج الجسم.

نقترح لك
- مع لمسات Bobbi Brown متناهية الخفة والرشاقة، يأخذ جمال الربيع منعطفاً رومانسياً محدداً، وسو يكون لك عينان متألقتان تتناغمان مع خدين وشفتين بلون أحمر زهرى كريمى، لتنعمى بإطلالة ناعمة لطيفة، بدون عناء على الإطلاق.

- شعرك بحاجة إلى عناية مكثفة أيضاً ليكون جميلاً، متكاملاً نابضاً بالحيوية وبلمعان مشرق، جربى مجموعة منتجات System Professional Repair  من Wella الجديدة التى تعمل على إصلاح الشعر التالف بنسبة تصل إلى تصل إلى 100% بعد الإستخدام لمرة واحدة تتألف من الماسك، الشامبو والكريم المصحح.

- أحصلى على يدين مرطبتين وناعمتين مع علاج اليد M Total Repairing Hand Treatment منMissha  الذى يحتوى على خصائص للتبيض ومقاومة الشيخوخة ومكونات مثل خليط الشاى والدقيق الأبيض، كما يحتوى على عطر نفيس من الفاكهة والأزهار الطبيعية.

- جل مرطب للجسم من مجموعة Peach Blossom  من L’Occitane.

- سائل الحماية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية SPF 30 UV Protecting Fluid من مجموعة Blanc de La Mer، إستعمليه يومياً للمساعدة فى حماية البشرة وتعزيز منافع التفنيح، ويجعل بشرتك تتمتع بالراحة والترطيب والهدوء.

النوم وأهميته للعروس
كما هو معروف أن البشرة الصافية هى دليل على نوم هادئ، لذلك ننصح العروس بالنوم ما لايقل عن 7 ساعات، وإذا كان بإمكانها الإلتزام بموعد نوم واحد فإن الأمر سيساعدها جداً.

ولابد من الإلتزام بأصول النوم الصحى للحصول على فوائده العديدة وأبرزها إعادة ضبط كفاءة الجهاز العصبى ومساعدة الجهاز العضلى على الإسترخاء وتقليل ضربات القلب

----------


## anoucha

يعني اللي مش متزوجة ما تعمل هذولة الاشيا :Icon29:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

I DON'T KNOW

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيك العافية عالموضوع ..

----------

